# Bar Speed in Training



## Milo (Mar 29, 2017)

Ran in to this article on bar speed and how having a faster bar speed recruits more muscle fibers and can lead to better hypertrophic and strength gains.
What do yall think of it?

http://www.strongerbyscience.com/sp...ed-bar-speed-yields-2x-the-bench-press-gains/


----------



## Milo (Mar 29, 2017)

An excerpt from the write-up:

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/24734902

*Maximal intended velocity training induces greater gains in bench  press performance than deliberately slower half-velocity training.*

González-Badillo JJ[SUP]1[/SUP], Rodríguez-Rosell D, Sánchez-Medina L, Gorostiaga EM, Pareja-Blanco F.
*Author information*


*Abstract*

The  purpose of this study was to compare the effect on strength gains of  two isoinertial resistance training (RT) programmes that only differed  in actual concentric velocity: maximal (MaxV) vs. half-maximal (HalfV)  velocity. Twenty participants were assigned to a MaxV (n = 9) or HalfV  (n = 11) group and trained 3 times per week during 6 weeks using the  bench press (BP). Repetition velocity was controlled using a linear  velocity transducer. A complementary study (n = 10) aimed to analyse  whether the acute metabolic (blood lactate and ammonia) and mechanical  response (velocity loss) was different between the MaxV and HalfV  protocols used. Both groups improved strength performance from pre- to  post-training, but MaxV resulted in significantly greater gains than  HalfV in all variables analysed: one-repetition maximum (1RM) strength  (18.2 vs. 9.7%), velocity developed against all (20.8 vs. 10.0%), light  (11.5 vs. 4.5%) and heavy (36.2 vs. 17.3%) loads common to pre- and  post-tests. Light and heavy loads were identified with those moved  faster or slower than 0.80 m · s(-1) (∼ 60% 1RM in BP). Lactate tended  to be significantly higher for MaxV vs. HalfV, with no differences  observed for ammonia which was within resting values. Both groups  obtained the greatest improvements at the training velocities (≤ 0.80 m ·  s(-1)). Movement velocity can be considered a fundamental component of  RT intensity, since, for a given %1RM, the velocity at which loads are  lifted largely determines the resulting training effect. BP strength  gains can be maximised when repetitions are performed at maximal  intended velocity.


----------

